
Show HN: WebShield – Easy-to-Use WAF in Cloud (Free Beta) - pnsec
https://portal.webshield.pan-net.cloud/
======
pnsec
Hi Everyone,

Pan-Net WebShield is the Web Application Firewall in the cloud, deployable in
3 easy steps in just a few minutes and heavily focused on usability & user
comfort.

Your application can stay hosted anywhere as we are cloud agnostic. The
solution covers OWASP Top 10 vulnerabilities, provides configurable rulesets
and manages TLS certificate lifecycle end-to-end...and multiple new features
to come soon.

More technical and product details can be found at:
[https://portal.webshield.pan-net.cloud/docs](https://portal.webshield.pan-
net.cloud/docs)

We are ready to onboard you upon requesting invitation at webshield@pan-
net.cloud. Any feedback is warmly welcome to let us improve.

